# How do you bounce back from a looong break?



## GarnetandGold (Dec 2, 2012)

I pretty much have not worked out in 4 months and Monday is the new day.......

The way I am going to approach this is use Hammer Strength and machines.......

*Why?*  Because I am probably weak as hell, and I don't want to injury myself while competing with my EgO.

I believe it will allow me to even out my strength b/c its Selectorized, and prepare me for the next phase.....

*MIXTUR*E:  DUMBELLS & BARBELLS


G

G&G CERTIFIED


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2012)

Just spend the first week doing shit you like to do.  It can be tough to get motivated to get in there after a break.  If machines is what you want, do it.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 2, 2012)

I was out almost a year from injuring knee, to waiting for surgery to rehab, getting to gym was practically impossible, that being said, I played my first pick up game in basketball the other day, was huffing but happy and it's getting me In shape and in mood for lifting


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2012)

After a long break from the gym I like to do all body workouts 3 times a week for about a month mayb less.Just to get the engine cookin again this is were having a home gym is great..no need to look like a pussy in the gym lol


----------



## cougar (Dec 2, 2012)

Welcome back to the weight pile brother,may it serve you will...


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 2, 2012)

G&G I would say you have a pretty good idea going there with the Hammer Machines. 

I would also take BB's advice and do 'total body' type of work. 

I had a VERY long layoff and started back by doing cardio for warm up and then moved to the 'floor' where I did a circuit that was basically low weights and high reps. 

I cut down my rest time between sets as the days went along and upped my weights as I could. 

Eventually I replaced the machines with free weights one machine at a time. 

My strength gains were relatively minor at first but muscle memory kicked in (that shit is real) and my gains came right back and because of the cardio and circuit training I actually had more stamina.

Just remember this: This is a sport of passion. Take your time. Look forward to your workouts as YOUR time. Don;t push too hard too fast or you will dread going. Be patient... I PROMISE you it will all come back to you..... eat right, warm up slowly and thoroughly, and put a couple of good circuits together using the machines.

Keep us posted and best of luck.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## ccpro (Dec 2, 2012)

I think its a great plan probably because thats exactly what I did one year ago.  Cardio for your endurance and machines for yor breaking in period.  I stayed on machines for about three months while getting stronger and still use many today.


----------



## PFM (Dec 2, 2012)

Progressive Resistance Weight Training.

PROGRESSIVE.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 2, 2012)

PFM said:


> Progressive Resistance Weight Training.
> 
> PROGRESSIVE.



x2x.........


----------



## SAD (Dec 3, 2012)

Be mentally prepared for some shitty workouts at the beginning.  Try not to judge yourself in the mirror or by weight stacks (very difficult).  But remember, muscle memory is very real and with drive through the first 2 weeks, the giant snowball will really start rolling.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Dec 5, 2012)

I have had a similar situation where I had to leave the gym for a bit but my issue was more physiological. I hated how people who were so much weaker and smaller before leaving were now pushing more weight and making me look bad. I found it very difficult to go to the gym and working out and feeling weak. 

But the only way to get past it is get back in there and hit the weights, sometimes a long break in beneficial for gains. You can reinvent your training style, and try different things that you did not do before.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 5, 2012)

I just took a month off for sholder issues.   I am starting off my workouts with all light weight for 20 reps
I has Been helping pretty well this far and getting great pumps


----------



## juced_porkchop (Dec 5, 2012)

yeah take it slow man. take a few weeks to slowly work up to higher LB's and you will get super sore at first, but tuff it out man, gets better.


----------

